# Yuma



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

Be prepared for a hot weekend, its been 91-95 all week hopefully it will cool down by Friday but be ready for heat.
cindy


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi Cindy.
Watch for my little girl Kitty, run by Patti Kiernan in the qual. Just thinkin I may be able to hear how she does from you before Patti because she has so many other dogs to deal with.
This will be Kitty's debut. Sure wish I could be there.
Thanks and good luck to you too.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2005)

*yuma*

I sure will, it is 80% humidity today very cloudy we still have our air set at 76 and it runs all day very hot for this time of the year.
cindy


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

*yuma*

10 dogs back to the water marks in the qual which will run in the morning. Open still running last i heard they lost 23 dogs just from breaking.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Do you know which 10 are back?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

No word yet??


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

*yuma*

we ran the AM and went out, and i had to leave for Phx just got home. i will be back out in the morning and try to find out final results BAck to water: Mike Basset with Sparks and Oscar. Jeff Lyon with Desert Ironwood, Diana Miller Max, Patti Kermin with Justin Time Tamburlaine, Willey, Portlands Lou Rawls, Tony Massahos with Rook and Flow and Luann Pleasnt with Firemarks Fast Forward. I dont know who won it was a very difficult water triple three along the shore is what i heard.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Does anyone know if Mickey Rawlins is in AZ ?

If so, can you get a message to him for me?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

*yuma*

Mickey is here at the trial if i see him today do you want me to give him a message? 
cindy


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Cindy - got an email from Brian C. and he is going to
pass on my message.

Good luck at the trial - tell Mickey HI and that it's raining here !
Well, better raining here than in Yuma - nothing worse than
wet desert dirt!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Qual and Open results Results

1 place Justin Time Tamburlaine Patty Kierman

2nd place P and A'S Blk Rook Tony Massahos

3rd Bassetts Oscar Mike Bassett

4th Portlands Lou Rawls Patti Kierman 

RJ Starrs Gila Salty Flow Tony Massahos

Jams Poconips Sparks With Steel Mike Bassett, Hunters Edge Willy Break Patti Kierman, Jazztimes Dust Devil Max Diann Miller 

Open
1st Mel Milton
2nd Gordy Powers
3rd Scotty Seward
4th Jerry Patopea 

Jam Patti Kierman with Timber Town Trifecta may be others thats all I heard about for now


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

*Am results/yuma*

Am Results are 
1st pl Butch Green Flying High
2nd Judy Bly Princess Mac Dart of Esplanade 
3rd Scotty Seward Glen Lake Yankee Clipper
4th Arnie Erwin FC AFC Suncrest Rock N Roll
RJ Mel Milton FC MMR"S Gypsy Leather
Jams Gary Zellner Catapillar Kelly, Ruth Aud Ritz's Morgan Creek Ken Thorson with Carronades Last Survivor , Chris Allaire AFC CFC CAFC Harvans Foxhalls Rascal, Charles Tyson Cuda's Negra Modelo


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Way to go, Butch and Fly

One more point and you're off to the National Am!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Patti Keirnan ran one of my training partner's dogs in the Q to a *Jam*. Good on Roy Redifer's dog Hunter's Edge Willie Break and Patti Kiernam. I think Patti got 3 dogs into the 4th in the Q and finished all of them.


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

That 2nd in the Amateur should qualify Judy Bly and Dart for the National Amateur 2006. This dog spent over a year out of training and trialing due to a severe broken foot. Excellent recovery I must say. Dart is also trained (day training) by Karl Gunzer and High Spirit Retrievers. WOW!!!

Kris


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

where would all the day trainers be without high spirit retrievers ?


----------



## MHTOLLER (Dec 23, 2004)

Kris,

You are correct, Judy and Dart are now Qualified for the National Am.

Judy has been staying here for the past few wees and Dart is looking fantastic They are now off to Niland as Dart needs two points to qualify for the National Open.

Nancy


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

where would all the day trainers be without high spirit retrievers ?

Training with someone else I'm sure (grin).

Hi Nancy, you still running Rip and Connie? How they doing? Tell Judy I said Hello and Congratulations!!!

Kris


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Just got home from Yuma 10pm. Here are the Derby results.
1st Jane Patopea MerlinIV
2nd Patti Kiernan Candlewood Justin Time Xinga 
3rd Scott Seward Glen Lake Black Kirsty
4th Nightwind's Thunder Talking(Lightning) Marie Doherty
Jams:Al Wilson Nebo's Gem Robber, Luann Pleasant Otters Bluebelle, Luann Pleasant Burn's Whos Your Daddy
The Open was something else again the flyer was the gunners got up and slowly walked out 25 - 30ft and shot a flyer with 4 shots sluicing. The dogs lost it!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good on you and your dog for the derby point Marie.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Patti Keirnan ran one of my training partner's dogs in the Q to a *Jam*. Good on Roy Redifer's dog Hunter's Edge Willie Break and Patti Kiernam. I think Patti got 3 dogs into the 4th in the Q and finished all of them.[/quot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Congrats Marie!!! A big thanks to everyone who came out to make this a great weekend. 
cindy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry I missed you Cindy. I started to go look for your car but got side tracked with marshalling chores. At least I saw Mark to say hi to. Hope you are all recovered from your surgery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

*yuma*

Thanks i will see you next weekend My foot finally healed after three months, i am in pysical therapy now for my leg and the gall bladder is finally healing up. Being laid up since July hurt our training but i am ready to make up for it .
cindy


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Patti has been known for years as a good trainer of young dogs. Well, she has got a really well balanced truck of dogs right now including some really nice all age dogs (some quite young). HPW


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations Marie! You are going to have a blast with that dog!!

Kris Hunt


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

*Congrats to Marie and Lightning*

Good job Marie...Looks like Eric's hard work this summer really paid off for you both.

Good luck next weekend!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Yes Kris I am going to have a blast with Lightning. Eric has worked hard to advance him. There are other pros to day train with in the Ronan area . :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats to Ruth Aud and Ritz's Morgan Creek for taking a Jam in the Amateur and Tony and Rook for their Qual 2nd, way to go PRC!


----------

